# From Japan with love



## ricky92

Could someone please translate this sentence for me? I know no Japanese at all, but I want to write it on a gift box for a friend. I tried translating with Google's tool, but from my past experience I know it's not reliable.
"From Japan with love" => "愛を込めて日本から"

Thanks in advance


----------



## Wishfull

Hi.

"From Japan with love" => "愛を込めて日本から"

is OK.　

But *日本から愛を込めて　*seems better.
We use this word order, usually.

Wishfull


----------



## ricky92

Wishfull said:


> Hi.
> 
> "From Japan with love" => "愛を込めて日本から"
> 
> is OK.
> 
> But *日本から愛を込めて　*seems better.
> We use this word order, usually.
> 
> Wishfull


Great! Thank you very much


----------



## Aoyama

One would only argue (maybe) about the use of the kanji *込*めて, a bit "snobish", though correct. I would use the kana *こ　. 日本から愛をこめて.*


----------



## Wishfull

Aoyama said:


> One would only argue (maybe) about the use of the kanji *込*めて, a bit "snobish", though correct. I would use the kana *こ　. 日本から愛をこめて.*


I agree.
Hiragana is better in this context.


----------



## neoarcangel

Could be a posible translation...

愛を日本からと?


----------



## Wishfull

neoarcangel said:


> Could be a posible translation...
> 
> 愛を日本からと?


 
Sorry.
I don't think I can understand this sentence.
愛を日本から　might be better.


----------



## neoarcangel

But that sentence could be something like that

From Japan, love

The "with" it isnt, cause that that i Put the と to end the sentence.


----------



## Wishfull

neoarcangel said:


> But that sentence could be something like that
> 
> From Japan, love
> 
> The "with" it isnt, cause that that i Put the と to end the sentence.


 
Thank you. I understand your way of thinking.
But it is not right.
In your translation, it would be;
*From with Japan, love.*

*日本から愛とともに　（here, とともに＝with) （not so idiomatic and odd)*
*日本から愛をこめて (here, をこめて＝with) (most idiomatic and natural expression)*

So if you want to translate "with", 
*日本から愛を　*might be wrong.


----------



## neoarcangel

Now I understand, You are right. Anyways the sentence seemed more easy  when I see the first time, but could be like this?

日本から愛とを


----------



## Wishfull

neoarcangel said:


> Now I understand, You are right. Anyways the sentence seemed more easy when I see the first time, but could be like this?
> 
> 日本から愛とを


 
Hi.
Nice try, but it is wrong.
We never say in that way.
And we can't understand the sentence's meaning.

と＋を=>grammatically wrong.

If you insist on that, you should say "日本から愛と".
Even if you say "日本から愛と”, most Japanese can not understand the meaning.
But some people might understand, if there are more context.

I understand what you are attempting, but the fomula "with=と” is not applied here, I'm afraid.


----------



## neoarcangel

Ok, understood. it is logical the incompatibility of  と＋を. Well, I thought that could it works.
Thanks for your Answer.


----------



## pdmx

neoarcangel said:


> Ok, understood. it is logical the incompatibility of と＋を.


 
Hello

Sorry to contracdict you neoarcangel, but it seems to me that the reason it doesn't work is not the incompability of と＋を, it is rather that it is awkward to say in Japanese
愛をあげる
This is why you need another verb 愛を込めて/こめて, meaning something like "including, inserting" love into the parcel.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

ricky92 said:


> Could someone please translate this sentence for me? I know no Japanese at all, but I want to write it on a gift box for a friend. I tried translating with Google's tool, but from my past experience I know it's not reliable.
> "From Japan with love" => "愛を込めて日本から"
> 
> Thanks in advance


 
We usually do not say xxx から　愛をこめて。　This kind of expression soulds 
a translation of a expression from a foreign language.

But, We are accostomed to a film of " From Russia with love".
Its title is ロシアから　愛をこめて

Hiro Sasaki


http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0057076/


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

ricky92 said:


> Could someone please translate this sentence for me? I know no Japanese at all, but I want to write it on a gift box for a friend. I tried translating with Google's tool, but from my past experience I know it's not reliable.
> "From Japan with love" => "愛を込めて日本から"
> 
> Thanks in advance


 
007 ロシアより　愛をこめて

Ｈｉｒｏ　Sasaki

http://ja.wikipedia.org/wiki/007_ロシアより愛をこめて


----------

